# Composers Poster



## SPR (Nov 12, 2008)

I just ordered one of these:

http://www.carissimi.com/mainframe.html

Poster showing a timeline and major works of 900+ composers.

I think it will look great in my office, and be a good learning tool for me as well. Anyone ever seen one in person?


----------



## marval (Oct 29, 2007)

I have never seen one of those before. It looks like a good idea, something to cover a wall but useful at the same time.


Margaret


----------



## SPR (Nov 12, 2008)

They look like they give breaks by ordering in volume.

If I had thought of it first, I would have offered to band together with people on this site for a bulk order. That may not be completely feasable since I see people from different countries here, but it may be worth considering if there appears to be interest.


----------



## marval (Oct 29, 2007)

Well there is no harm in asking if people are interested. Depending on cost and means of delivery. It does seem an interesting poster.


Margaret


----------



## SPR (Nov 12, 2008)

Note:

I did receive the above mentioned poster, and it is better than I expected. Printed on very heavyweight semi-gloss stock. Nice.

There is simply a ton of information on it, and gives a fantastic visual on the basic timeline and the whos/whats/whens of it all.

If you are considering one, I wouldnt hesitate.

http://www.carissimi.com/mainframe.html

The first section squeezes the years 450-1430.... but the rest of it is about 1/16 of an inch = 1 year. (about 1.6 mm per year) The most recent entries look like people that were born in the 1940's. I see Frank Zappa on it.. funny.

_very cool_


----------



## marval (Oct 29, 2007)

I am glad that you like it, I must have a look and decide.


Margaret


----------



## Kuhlau (Oct 1, 2008)

What are the poster's dimensions, SPR?

FK


----------



## SPR (Nov 12, 2008)

It measures 40" x 27" (100 x 70 cm)

Check the 'FAQ' link on the main page. http://www.carissimi.com/mainframe.html

My only issue with it is that you need to get right up close to be able to read it.... but perhaps thats the price you pay since there is so much info squeezed onto it.

-Steve


----------



## Kuhlau (Oct 1, 2008)

That's a good size for the wall space I have available. Thanks. 

FK


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Hey, that would make for a perfect gift for the musician that has everything ... I know some people whom would appreciate that kind of poster ... nice size and price, too.


----------

